# Northern wisconsin atv trip



## ramrat (Aug 20, 2013)

I need some advice from some of you northern wi guys to help me out . Were would be a good place to take a couple day trip up north. Would be early October before I could go . Thanks Lee


----------



## polkat (Aug 21, 2013)

there is a lot if atv trails up here Brule, iron river has a R/R corridor that runs from Superior to ashland. i took our kids camping in the gordon area at the Crystal lake camp ground and all there were was atv after atv. belive it or not there was more traffic by atvs than cars driving down the road. i think the gandydsncer trail must meet up or is close by that area it is a real popular atv area from my observiation. you could call the wild river sports in trego they could point you in a direction.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 21, 2013)

It's been quite a few years since I was up there but there is a sweet 100 mile loop you can ride right out of Iron River. Me and my wife did it back in about 2005 or so and it was very fun, I would highly recommend checking in to it. We stayed in iron river at a place that rented out little cabins, we had our own little log cabin and it was like $40 a night or so. If you go let us hear how it went, I'd like to go back. There is a spot on the loop that you can drive right on the beach of lake superior.


----------



## Toyboy (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not an ATV'r but there a bunch of trails up this way that go through Hayward. Give a call here and see if they can be of help.
www.haywardlakes.com


----------



## ramrat (Aug 21, 2013)

I was up in hayward last fall fishing and there were alot of trails. I have looked into going around the mercer area. I just need to nail my buddy down so he can make up his mind if he is going to buy a atv again so he can go with me. I have been out of the sport for eleven years. I still had my 98 polaris 400 scrambler so I have had it tore apart putting new parts on it. It looks great but It was time for a new 850 xp. Andy do you still ride? Lee


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 21, 2013)

ramrat said:


> I was up in hayward last fall fishing and there were alot of trails. I have looked into going around the mercer area. I just need to nail my buddy down so he can make up his mind if he is going to buy a atv again so he can go with me. I have been out of the sport for eleven years. I still had my 98 polaris 400 scrambler so I have had it tore apart putting new parts on it. It looks great but It was time for a new 850 xp. Andy do you still ride? Lee



It's been a few years since I went on an actual trail ride, but I've been wanting to get out and do one.


----------



## ramrat (Aug 21, 2013)

I have never been on an actual trail besides the ones we made . We just used them to get around on the farm and light trail riding. So riding trails will be new to me. Lee


----------

